
Dramatic Decline in Sperm Quality – If We Do Nothing, It Will End - nnx
https://medium.com/swlh/dramatic-decline-in-sperm-quality-if-we-do-nothing-it-will-end-32f49017245e
======
mikeymz
"6 out of 10 Danish boys now have breasts, women’s breasts, many with mammary
glands."

I'm calling bullshit on that

